# Leonard Nimoy March 26, 1931 – February 27, 2015



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sad news.

Will always be remembered as Mr Spock.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like he finally met his Kobayashi Maru. Too bad there is no Genesis planet around when you need one. He is truly one of the genuine unique ones, and he will be missed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2015)

May have to have a Star Trek movie marathon tonight.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

...................................................................................


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Sad news. I always enjoyed the banter between Spock and McCoy. He will be missed.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I really liked him, both on screen, and also when I read his autobiographies. He will be missed. Rest in peace. 
He was 83, apparently. When I was young, that was way above the average lifespan for a man, but now it's a little below. There are so many fantastic octogenarians about that it seems slightly on the young side. But in reality, he had a good innings.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I'M SO SAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!*cries**sobs*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Sad news.
> 
> Will always be remembered as Mr Spock.


He was my favorite on Star Trek. We shared a birthday, but never again.

He lived long and prospered. Now he can RIP.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Truly a sad loss ... he will be remembered by many for a very long time. Live Long and Prosper, Leonard ... rest in peace.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Rest in peace Mr. Spock.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Sad loss indeed, one hopes that NASA has an escape pod on hand to send him into eternity!






/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Very sad news. 
He's such an iconic figure, one feels that he's a friend.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Farewell to an icon who showed that even in old age, a person can be not only relevant but cool.

Remember his cameo in the Bangles video? He did that because his son was a friend of Susanna Hoffs. Just about every guy in the '80s was in love with Susanna, and he's driving them around, visibly not impressed.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

But...was Leonard Nimoy an authorized clone of John Cage? IMWTK!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Beam me up, Scotty.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P. Spock


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Favorite Spock line: "I have been --- and always shall be --- your friend."

RIP dear Spock!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

RIP Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

R.i.p. Spock


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sheldon Cooper must be devastated. Nimoy had the look, the style and the talent for the Spock role.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Will miss u.  :angel:

Makes me so sad.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

"A life is like a garden. Perfect moments can be had, but not preserved, except in memory. LLAP"
Leonard Nimoy

RIP - You have left a remarkable legacy.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I have never been a Star Trek fan, but Nimoy always seemed like a good guy. Right now Me TV is showing a Columbo episode in which Nimoy plays a villainous surgeon.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

He was in a great episode of the original Outer Limits, called I Robot.
Worth seeing

A contractor I knew did some work on Nimoy's house.
Said he was very nice.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Itullian said:


> He was in a great episode of the original Outer Limits, called I Robot.
> Worth seeing
> 
> A contractor I knew did some work on Nimoy's house.
> Said he was very nice.


He wasn't so nice if you played him 3 dimensional chess, as Captain Kirk found out.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

He was said to have been very kind & helpful to the actor playing Spock in the new series of Star Trek films. 
Nice to know that in real life he was also affable, Itullian!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like to think he would also have given a half-Vulcan 'almost' smile had he seen this:


----------

